# häßliche Buttons bei Progs.



## marcoX (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man die häßlichen Buttons bei Programmen wie zb.
Gimp weg bekommt/ändern kann!?








vielen Dank schon mal
Marco


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Mai 2004)

Indem du unter  nautilus: preferences:// themes etwas anderes wählst als Geramik


----------



## marcoX (29. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Indem du unter  nautilus: preferences:// themes etwas anderes wählst als Geramik *



Hallo Christian,

ich glaube das geht bei mir nicht. Hab vergessen dazu zuschreiben, dass
ich KDE (SuSE) benutze. Im Kontrollzentrum --> Erscheinungsbild --> Stil
bekomm ich das aber nicht hin! Da hab ich zur Zeit den Stil "KDE Classic" 
eingestellt. hmm ...

MfG
Marco


----------



## marcoX (3. Juni 2004)

Gibt es sonst keine Möglichkeit? Oder ist das ein Prob. von SuSE?

Marco


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Juni 2004)

Das ist ein GTK Programm. Und so weit ich weiß kannst du nur unter Gnome GTK-Themes auswählen. KDE benutzt ja QT insofern betreffen die dortigen Einstellungen GIMP nicht.
Ist Gnome denn nicht mitinstalliert?

Thorsten


----------



## marcoX (3. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Das ist ein GTK Programm. Und so weit ich weiß kannst du nur unter Gnome GTK-Themes auswählen. KDE benutzt ja QT insofern betreffen die dortigen Einstellungen GIMP nicht.
> Ist Gnome denn nicht mitinstalliert?
> 
> Thorsten *



Hi Thorsten,

doch, Gimp ist schon mit installiert! Nur wollte ich es updaten und irgendwie
hat dies nicht so geklappt wie gewünscht. Und so hab ich es gelöscht und
die neue Vers. wieder installiert.

Seit dem schaut es so fürchterlich aus!
Dann probier ich mal unter Gnome ein neues Theme zu installieren!

Vielen Dank!

Marco


----------

